#ubuntu-meeting-2 2014-10-14
<Riddell> is there a tech board meeting now?
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> guess not
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> 16:31 < Riddell> is there a tech board meeting now?
<mdeslaur> hi Riddell
<mdeslaur> Riddell: infinity, pitti and stgraber can't attend
<Riddell> this doesn't quite answer my question :)
<mdeslaur> I'm not sure yet, if kees doesn't show up and it's just me and slangasek, we're likely to cancel it I guess
<Riddell> sigh
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda also didn't get updated, who's supposed to be chairing this week?
<mdeslaur> infinity was supposed to
<mdeslaur> slangasek: looks like kees isn't going to show up. Should we cancel, and respond on-list?
<slangasek> mdeslaur: I think that's the way to go
<slangasek> Riddell: sorry - no reason we can't still have discussions on IRC as needed, but I think there's no point in calling that a TB meeting
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-10-13
<infinity> o/
 * infinity listens to the crickets.
<pitti> o/
<kees> \o
<pitti> welcome to another episode of "meeting with no agenda" :)
<infinity> slangasek: *stab*
<kees> \o/  (I will raise the other arm now)
<infinity> So, we seem to be Steveless, and Stephane and Marc sent apologies.
<infinity> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 13 16:03:02 2015 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> As pitti pointed out, we're pretty much agendaless.
<pitti> Steveless too?
<infinity> [ACTION] pitti to update SRU policy wiki page and announce on u-d-a
<meetingology> ACTION: pitti to update SRU policy wiki page and announce on u-d-a
<pitti> done
<infinity> pitti: ^-- That's all done?
<infinity> Yay.
<infinity> Looks like Steve didn't cover his action, so we'll carry that.
<infinity> [TOPIC] List archives
<infinity> No posts in the last month.  So, that's kinda special.
<infinity> Anyone have any off-list mail threads they want to bring up? :P
<pitti> nothing from me
<kees> nope
<infinity> Exciting meeting, this one.
<infinity> [TOPIC] Community bugs
<infinity> 0
<infinity> Nada.
<infinity> Nil.
<infinity> Zip.
<infinity> Zilch.
 * kees shakes hands all around, "well done, everyone"
<infinity> [TOPIC] Next chair.
<kees> me I think?
<infinity> Looks like it should be stgraber (who I was filling in for), and then kees.
<kees> oh
<kees> gotcha
<infinity> Will update the wiki accordingly.
<infinity> [TOPIC] AOB
<infinity> Anyone have any OB?
<infinity> Not to be confused with BO.
<infinity> Or B0, for the ASM nuts.
<infinity> Going once.
<infinity> Twice.
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 13 16:09:06 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-10-13-16.03.moin.txt
<pitti> thanks kees and infinity :)
<kees> thanks infinity and pitti :)
<infinity> wiki updated.
